

Ask HN: How do sites like coinbase.com or mint.com access your bank accounts? - sebastian

Does anyone know how they are able to access your bank accounts information after you provide them with your online banking credentials. I would assume there is a common library or API that these sites are using instead of implementing a parser for each bank.<p>Any thoughts will be appreciated.
======
bennyjoseph
Mint used to use a company called Yodlee to do data aggregation. You can find
more information here: <http://www.yodlee.com/developers-and-alliances/yodlee-
apis/>

Since Mint's acquisition by Intuit, they have switched over to Intuit's in-
house data aggregation system. Intuit is planning to release these APIs to
developers some time in the next few months. You can find more information
here: <http://developer.intuit.com/agg-cat/>

There are some other companies out there like CashEdge and ByAllAccounts, but
they tend not to do deals with startup companies and instead focus on selling
to big financial institutions like banks, etc.

You also might want to check out Wesabe's (former Mint competitor) data
aggregation system which they have open-sourced:
<https://github.com/wesabe/ssu>

~~~
sebastian
Excellent information. Checking out yodlee and wesabe's ssu.

